# graduating tool



## werowance (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally finished my Hemingway kits graduating tool. cant believe ive had the kit for a year now and just now got around to finishing it. learned alot building the kit - knurling, cutting a radius using and making boring bars, cross drilling etc, and i really enjoyed it. first reall thing that i have actually finished and it work like its supposed to since i started learning.


----------



## werowance (Jan 27, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## necchiom (Jan 30, 2014)

Great job! With compliment. Moshe


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Werowance,

A interesting bit of kit.  I'm sure I've seen some plans on the net for something similar.  Nice job, but where is the mounting bar ?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 30, 2014)

Baron,
               The plans that you mention are probably contained in Jack Radford's book- Improvements and Accessories for your Lathe - Tee Publishing. Originally, Neil Hemingway sold kits to make up the Radford design which is arguably more complicated. However, there are two further modifications which appeared in Model Engineer. One appeared in 21st August 1981 by a Mr Main and then a F.J.Langfield modified it on 5th March 1982.

 The latter made a 10 hole automatic turret( for want of a better expression) which changed the stroke lengths for lathes like Myfords which had the George Thomas Headstock Dividing Gear using the 60 and 65 tooth bull wheels.
 Again , Neil Hemingway prevailed on Dr Bill Bennett to publish a revised edition of GHT's writings. This is contained in the latter Workshop Techniques. 

 Sadly, the castings for my Super 7 B lie under my desk but I made up the Versatile Dividing Head of GHT's design together with the Versatile Pillar Tool( minus the drill head) because I have two of the Potts ones to fit- the Myford vertical slide( which I have been prattling about earlier.

 Whatever, this a fine tool depicted and I hope that the owner will enjoy it

 Regards

 Norman


----------



## werowance (Jan 31, 2014)

BaronJ - you caught me there on the mounting bar. i am holding of on that one untill i get my smaller rotary table so i can adjust it to hit center on that. was thinking of drilling multiple holes so the bar can be adjusted up or down but wanted the new rotary table as my primary or center point. mainly wanted to use this for making clock dial faces (or to attempt my first clock to be honest)

Thank you all


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 31, 2014)

goldstar31 said:


> Baron,
> The plans that you mention are probably contained in Jack Radford's book- Improvements and Accessories for your Lathe - Tee Publishing. Originally, Neil Hemingway sold kits to make up the Radford design which is arguably more complicated. However, there are two further modifications which appeared in Model Engineer. One appeared in 21st August 1981 by a Mr Main and then a F.J.Langfield modified it on 5th March 1982.
> 
> The latter made a 10 hole automatic turret( for want of a better expression) which changed the stroke lengths for lathes like Myfords which had the George Thomas Headstock Dividing Gear using the 60 and 65 tooth bull wheels.
> ...



Hi Norman,
The name F.J.Langfield rings a bell.  But I thought that I had seen drawings on the net.  Having said that the club has lots of copies of Model Engineer, so I might have seen it there.  Either way it looks to be a nice bit of kit to have.

I have a Myford swiveling vertical slide that I have never used !  I got it new when I bought my S7LB many years ago.


----------



## BaronJ (Jan 31, 2014)

werowance said:


> BaronJ - you caught me there on the mounting bar. i am holding of on that one untill i get my smaller rotary table so i can adjust it to hit center on that. was thinking of drilling multiple holes so the bar can be adjusted up or down but wanted the new rotary table as my primary or center point. mainly wanted to use this for making clock dial faces (or to attempt my first clock to be honest)
> 
> Thank you all



Hi Werowance,
I would not do that !  If you drill for different centre heights its a dead cert that you will use the wrong settings.   Anyway you have made a nice job of it.  Good for you.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 31, 2014)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Norman,
> The name F.J.Langfield rings a bell. But I thought that I had seen drawings on the net. Having said that the club has lots of copies of Model Engineer, so I might have seen it there. Either way it looks to be a nice bit of kit to have.
> 
> I have a Myford swiveling vertical slide that I have never used ! I got it new when I bought my S7LB many years ago.


 
 Actually there are two photos of the refined device( Langfields) on the cover page of Model Engineers Workshop Issue 17.

 It and Issue 16 also contain the drawings etc of Derek Brooks tool and cutter grinder. Also described but not the drawings in Madmodder.com.

 It's a nice bit of kit which comes from the Stent but only requires standard bar and steel sections rather than castings. I have a fabricated 'short wheel base' Stent.
 Of course, a quarter of the work on the Stent is done if you own a Vertical slide - and a little rotary table fits underneath. However, we digress.

 So fixing the Hemingway thing is a simple horizontal bar which can fit a 4 way tool post or one of those unmentionable QCTP's.

 How do I recall where all this stuff abounds? It's Pelmanism

 Cheers

 N


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice job that should come in very handy. There are plans for something similar at http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/  called a Scriber in issue #28 for making dials and such.

Todd


----------



## dethrow55 (Sep 6, 2018)

nice job. i would like to make one for my taig this is a little to large but could be scaled down. also harold hall made one in his dividing book. cheers


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 7, 2018)

I always thought that it was a graduand. 
Hmm?

N


----------



## werowance (Sep 7, 2018)

i don't get it,  did I misspell it or something?  I'm a terrible speller.


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 7, 2018)

OK y'all please excuse me but what is it?  What does it do?


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 7, 2018)

It's the stage between  under-graduation and graduation.

A thin line- get it?

Norm


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you Norm, now I get it.  I hate to show my ignorance but the only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.


----------



## werowance (Sep 7, 2018)

ah, now I get it  lol   good one..


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you Cymro77.  I was just checking to see if people were paying attention.
yesterday, my old octogenarian half Chinese and the other half Liverpudlian mate were discussing a younger generation .

It was classical test in our day to ensure that we were
 not wasting our time
Thank you

N

Normally we discuss things like whether infants like infancy as much as adults like adultery


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 7, 2018)

Norm,  just for the heck of it - I was born and raised in South Wales, mainly Cardiff.  I never made it to the Liverpuddle!  I am a Septuagenarian!  But I must say we have digressed from the thread, but it is fun ain't it?  DW


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 8, 2018)

Confession is apparently good for the soul and I have a Quorn tool and cutter grinder which has 359 divisions rather than the customary 4 right angled parts of a circle. 
I was using the 60 tooth bull wheel on my then rather knackered Myford Super 7 B  with a friend's George Thomas Dividing head attachment and the well known Jack Radford engraving attachment.

I finally made another but wonder whether it was all worth it. Yes, I have now one of those quite inexpensive GemRed digital affairs. 

Regards

N


----------



## Wizard69 (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice pictures and a cool tool.


----------

